# nie number



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

Moving across to Spain soon, can someone please explain the procedure for applying for our nie number?

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdswhitfield said:


> Hi
> 
> Moving across to Spain soon, can someone please explain the procedure for applying for our nie number?
> 
> Many thanks


you'll need to register as resident - not just get a NIE number

take a look here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep in mind you will need to register as stated above as a resident within 90 days of your arrival. That will require proof of healthcare and an income of around €600 per person per month. You become tax resident after 182 days stay in Spain. You can apply, I think, for a non-resident NIE but that used to expire after 3 months. However, if that is still the same, the NIE number you receive stays with you for life.


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

thrax said:


> Keep in mind you will need to register as stated above as a resident within 90 days of your arrival. That will require proof of healthcare and an income of around €600 per person per month. You become tax resident after 182 days stay in Spain. You can apply, I think, for a non-resident NIE but that used to expire after 3 months. However, if that is still the same, the NIE number you receive stays with you for life.


Thanks for the info guys, as you get a NIE number when you apply for residency would it not kill 2 birds with one stone if we just did that? Or does that take a while to come through? Be quicker to get a NIE number separately I mean for WiFi etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdswhitfield said:


> Thanks for the info guys, as you get a NIE number when you apply for residency would it not kill 2 birds with one stone if we just did that? Or does that take a while to come through? Be quicker to get a NIE number separately I mean for WiFi etc.


when you register as resident the certificate is issued immediately


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> when you register as resident the certificate is issued immediately


And where do you apply for residency? Sorry, asking stupid questions now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdswhitfield said:


> And where do you apply for residency? Sorry, asking stupid questions now!


you register as resident at the extranjería - usually found in a National Police building


take a look at thread I linked to - there are links there to show you which will be your nearsest


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

kdswhitfield said:


> And where do you apply for residency? Sorry, asking stupid questions now!


When you go to the Documentation office be sure to ask for EU Citizen Registration, not 'residencia' which applies only to non EU/ citizens.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> When you go to the Documentation office be sure to ask for EU Citizen Registration, not 'residencia' which applies only to non EU/ citizens.


which is explained on the link I mentioned, which I gave her in another thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


that's why we have the FAQs thread - it's like a big filing cabinet of useful links, explanations & information


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> which is explained on the link I mentioned, which I gave her in another thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
> 
> ...


Yes I know you are correct, but I believe the answer to the question raised in the thread, and many other thread questions, are also explained, but that many ask the questions, appears to mean that many people have not found them and probably at least 'some' who are unaware of the correct terminology, 'may' be mislead when incorrect terminology is needlessly used.

Please note: I have no desire to be argumentative. but rather, to try and avoid the inevitable confusion which does arise (and I see on a regular basis) when incorrect terminology is used. This is particularly so when 'Residencia' is mentioned as residencia does exist, albeit that it does not apply to most of those who use the term.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Yes I know you are correct, but I believe the answer to the question raised in the thread, and many other thread questions, are also explained, but that many ask the questions, appears to mean that many people have not found them and probably at least 'some' who are unaware of the correct terminology, 'may' be mislead when incorrect terminology is needlessly used.
> 
> Please note: I have no desire to be argumentative. but rather, to try and avoid the inevitable confusion which does arise when incorrect terminology is used. This is particularly so when 'Residencia' is mentioned as residencia does exist, albeit that it does not apply to most of those who use the term.


that's why we post a link to the thread 

save us all going round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round & round &


you get the picture


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks, I really do understand, but despite your post at #2, the question/s were still asked, so with respect 'some' `people still do not understand, and therefore we of course all try to help them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Thanks, I really do understand, but despite your post at #2, the question/s were still asked, so with respect 'some' `people still do not understand, and therefore we of course all try to help them.



Thats what forums are all about. Learn and pass on! Things constantly change and therefore discussions and experiences are the best form of knowledge 


Jo xxxx


----------



## cibuc (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually, you do not need to be resident to have an NIE. You can file an application for it at the Spanish consulate anywhere. Costs ± 10 euro. You will just need to download some forms (EX-15 and 7Modelo 790) and fill them in. You will find the explanations on your Consulate's WEB site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cibuc said:


> Actually, you do not need to be resident to have an NIE. You can file an application for it at the Spanish consulate anywhere. Costs ± 10 euro. You will just need to download some forms (EX-15 and 7Modelo 790) and fill them in. You will find the explanations on your Consulate's WEB site.


this is true

but since kdswhitfield is moving here then she needs to register as resident, as said - & she'll be issued a NIE at that time


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> this is true
> 
> but since kdswhitfield is moving here then she needs to register as resident, as said - & she'll be issued a NIE at that time


All the information we get from everyone here is helpful and gratefully received. And just for your info, this 'she' is actually a 'he' lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdswhitfield said:


> All the information we get from everyone here is helpful and gratefully received. And just for your info, this *'she' is actually a 'he'* lol


oops - sorry!!


I do that all the time


----------

